# Father's Day....whatcha doing???



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

What are you doing for your husband for fathers day? I am working on a project from the kids... had them both write their favorite memories and I am currently printing pics of the kids and them for a special Daddy picture book and will put their memories with the pictures. 

I am going to of course get him a card and plan to write inside all the reasons I think he is a great Dad (he really truly is), and give him a special invitation to a night all for him. 

So what are you ladies doing???? I like to do untraditional things, not the simple card and shirt, or tie (my dh doesn't wear ties anyway, lol)


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My baby bought him (haha) the book, "Just Me and My Dad". We read it at the bookstore and she loved it. Figured it would be awesome to get because he does bedtime storytime every night with her.

My older daughter picked out a nice tie for him. He wears suit and tie to work.

I got him some beersteins. He'll love them.

I think we're going on a bike ride in the morning...but...being how my mother 'must spend time with family', she is coming over around 2 to hang out. Sucks. We don't have room in the car to go anywhere with her here. She's stupid. I normally don't let her bombard us this way, but her mom just passed so I am giving her this ONE pass. But this is the shet that PISSES ME OFF about her. It's father's day, idiot. FOR MY HUSBAND. I told her we're just going to be hanging out and doing whatever Hubs wants to do. She said she is ok with that. lame. UGH! Maybe she can stay with the kids and he and I can sneak away somewhere for an hour or so.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Sucks but it's understandable she doesn't want to be alone, but your plans sound great, so do the gifts!!!


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Steak dinner tomorrow for him and the kids. Plus a little sexy private gift for him. He's off on a Boy Scout campout right now, so he'll open that tomorrow morning by himself


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

lamaga said:


> Steak dinner tomorrow for him and the kids. Plus a little sexy private gift for him. He's off on a Boy Scout campout right now, so he'll open that tomorrow morning by himself


aww, a 2nd steak and bj day. 
how lucky is he.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Speaking as a father, I am spending it with my children and granddaughter. Eldest daughter, first born, is scheduling me some baby back ribs. Yumm.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Well, I'm going to make it as special as I can for hubby, even though we really aren't getting along at the moment... I wrote him letters, one from me, and one from his daughter to put in the card I bought him. 

Hhe doesn't want to see my family and he doesn't know what he wants to do just yet - but I'm hoping it's a good first daddy's day for him. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

The Steak and the BJ... Absolutely ! Mine is spoiled with the 2nd...the surprise would be the steak.... Hmmm might have to run to the store.. DO the whole steak, mashed potoatoes, gravy, a hearty meal men love. 

I had no special plans ...Just like Mothers day...it is generally about ...a little extra special treatment in the bedroom....a little added touch, maybe a massage before. Put on a song. 

But this is Fathers day...it's about the KIDS! ... I don't think any of them got him anything...they generally offer to do something for him, wash the car, or make him stuff sometimes....our daughter Loves to draw pictures for dad...family pictures....telling him how she loves him.... He always finds this very touching ...looking forward to her masterpeice today. 

He just left for work, our 11 yr old was the one who reminded me it was Father's Day, he wanted to get up & cook him breakfast ....but I got to it before he did.. I think he was a little bummed. Sweet thought though.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

that_girl said:


> My baby bought him (haha) the book, "Just Me and My Dad". We read it at the bookstore and she loved it. Figured it would be awesome to get because he does bedtime storytime every night with her.
> 
> My older daughter picked out a nice tie for him. He wears suit and tie to work.
> 
> ...


Ya know, losing a parent can be really tough depending on your personal make-up and the closeness of the relationship. As a dude, I would not be offended at all taking a reschedule of father's day to accomodate a family member in need like this (even if I did not like her all that much).


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

remodeling the kitchen!


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Stonewall said:


> remodeling the kitchen!


In one day? Damn, Stonewall, you're impressive!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Stonewall said:


> remodeling the kitchen!


I hope EastCoastGirl is helping you today.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

My husband wants to go out to eat with his family. I told him that I'll be unable to make it out everyday for the last two weeks. I way overdid it with my daughters graduation party yesterday and I'm stuck in bed for the next 2-4 weeks doing minimal housework around here.

Ugh, I feel awful. No one truly understands severe chronic pain unless they live it themselves. He thinks going out to dinner is no big deal, but it really is when your pain is already unbearable. If I go, I possibly will end up with a full blown anxiety attack due to the pain so bad. It's a 40min drive one way. 

He says he won't go without me, but I truly hope he changes his mind. I can not hold my neck up at all and I've been up since 3am due to the pain.

Okay, enough complaining.!


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

My wife is in college, she's working on a final exam paper so she's gonna be tied up all day... maybe tonight she'll be "tied up" again...lol. She asked if there was anything special I wanted to do... I told her yes... "I want to do what I enjoy... making my family a usual big breakfast sunday. I'll finish the laundry... cut the grass, do up the dishes, plan dinner, make dinner, clean up those dishes, and work on my son's video." He is a "high" functioning autistic who believes bigfoot is real. So he and I have been working on a "documentary" of us finding him! I could not think of ANYTHING better to do than what I love for this day!

She did give me a "breakfast" in bed....


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Wife decided she's not speaking to me for some such reason or another. If it's not about her, it's time for a meltdown, I guess.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

RLD...*hugs*


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Wife decided she's not speaking to me for some such reason or another. If it's not about her, it's time for a meltdown, I guess.


Wow, that sucks. I hope she apologizes and turns her day around.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Our daughter just brought me this card she made for her dad, he won't be home for a few, thought I'd share...


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Our daughter just brought me this card she made for her dad, he won't be home for a few, thought I'd share...


That is absolutely precious!


----------



## Katiebird (Jun 7, 2010)

Pretty much nothing. Sadly, I usually make a big deal over it, altho he is not the father of my kids, but he does have one of his own. The other kid and family went out of town. I told him Happy Fathers Day this morning - which is all I barely got from him on Mother's Day. I have been told before "You aren't my mother . . ." I asked what he wanted for dinner and he may end up grilling hamburgers. I am just not pushing it today.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

I feel so bad for those who didn't get anything or who are still fighting  For me, even though my Dh is not "my" father, he is the man that I chose to be the father of my children, and he does a damn good job at that, all the time, even when we may not be at our best with each other... I'm so glad that I took the sentimental gift route, he told me today it was the best gift he ever got, and that now he knows why people like those sorts of gifts, because of how it made him feel.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I could not get out of bed today. My hubby was disappointed I wasn't able to come, but he understands. I'll most likely be in bed all week. Ugh, my pain is absolutely unbearable!

We are postponing this day for next week or two. When I'm recovered from my daughters graduation party.


----------



## sirdano (Dec 30, 2011)

I was sick all day until I went to bed. Ugh! Stupid migrane


----------

